
Where Workers Pay the Highest Income Tax (for 2017) - vanilla-almond
https://www.statista.com/chart/13690/where-workers-pay-the-highest-income-tax/
======
shams93
The US should be higher if you take into account state tax outside of Nevada
state tax can be extremely high especially in the unmarried.

